# The Russian Navy....?



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

In what state is she today, anything new on the drawingboards, submarines, destroyers, carriers?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2008)

Last I heard their submarine fleet is sitting, rusting away. When the USSR
collapsed, it left a lot of ships away from their home ports, and no way home.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2008)

I would not underestimate the Russian Navy but she is only a shell of her former self and no where near as dangerous as she used to be.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is her glory days over, is she a sleeping bear...? What's your opinion fellas?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I havent heard much of anything, last was the subs that werent drydockd were sinking in their berths


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds almost like she's back to square one....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

Another thing....weren't the Alpha class submarine 5 or so knots faster than other subs....but, they were also a lot louder....


----------



## SeaSkua (Jan 19, 2008)

What happened to their new Aircraft carrier?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 19, 2008)

They were faster flat out, the problem was at full throttle you didnt need sonar to find them just stick you hand on the hull you will feel the vibration from one


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thought so....


----------



## Ramirezzz (Jan 28, 2008)

here's one helpful link:
State of the Russian Navy | Russian Arms, Military Technology, Analysis of Russia's Military Forces


----------

